# say bye to pryz



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Looks like were keeping pryz*

Yayyyy good news.Last night it didnt look good so i cired wolf now i feel like a dumb*** even more then usual. :clap: :banana:


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Keep crying wolf, CK. It's statements like this that cost you credibility around here.

Actually, the Blazers' situation w/JP has improved since the Bulls were the only playoff team under the cap.

Now the $$ is just about the same for all Joel's suitors. Toronto is in the mix, but is less likely to offer Joel a $50-60M deal since they just traded for Rasho.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> pistons made him a great offer and i think he is gonna take it.He needs to understand he isint gonna be appreciated like he was in portland they just consider him a stop gap center.


Didn't we, when we signed him?



> All the people in the ppistons forum thing he is gonna suck and they dont appreciate him at all.


Did we, when we signed him?



> Im pretty sad although he hasnt signed it doesnt look good.That is exactly what ive been saying everyone says that if ben goes to chicago that we keep pryz but i said this exact thing that detroit would just sign him. :curse:


Stuff happens. You'll live.

barfo


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> Keep crying wolf, CK. It's statements like this that cost you credibility around here.
> 
> .


Don't worry.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> Keep crying wolf, CK. It's statements like this that cost you credibility around here.
> .


:clap:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> pistons made him a great offer and i think he is gonna take it.:


Got a link to info regarding this "great offer"?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

If Joel signs with Detroit for the MLE, I'll have lost some respect for him. I'm not big on people saying "the right thing" like Joel did in December about him feeling he owes Portland for giving him a chance. The NBA has a funny way of producing Carlos Boozer type karma on players.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> pistons made him a great offer and i think he is gonna take it.He needs to understand he isint gonna be appreciated like he was in portland they just consider him a stop gap center.All the people in the ppistons forum thing he is gonna suck and they dont appreciate him at all.Im pretty sad although he hasnt signed it doesnt look good.That is exactly what ive been saying everyone says that if ben goes to chicago that we keep pryz but i said this exact thing that detroit would just sign him. :curse:


Link?

Seriously though ... now that Big Ben has agreed with Chicago (maybe he wants to get back at the Pistons? Hmmmm), I would have thought that Portland's chances of retaining Przybilla improve a teeny bit? He's still the shiny pretty free agent in the window and teams will still look at him ...

My intuition keeps screaming at me that Portland has a better chance of retaining Przybilla if Miles and/or Randolph are jettisoned first ... I know, easier said than done.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> Link?
> 
> Seriously though ... now that Big Ben has agreed with Chicago (maybe he wants to get back at the Pistons? Hmmmm), I would have thought that Portland's chances of retaining Przybilla improve a teeny bit? He's still the shiny pretty free agent in the window and teams will still look at him ...
> 
> My intuition keeps screaming at me that Portland has a better chance of retaining Przybilla if Miles and/or Randolph are jettisoned first ... I know, easier said than done.


Here's the link... 

If he's making a choice tomorrow, I'd be surprised if it was Portland. My guess is that he already ruled the Blazers out and was going to which ever team didn't sign Ben Wallace.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, that sucks.

[woody]So long, it's been good to know yuh.[/guthrie]


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

nuts. looks like I had the right idea, but the wrong team. I always figured Joel would go to San Antonio, not Detroit. 

anyway, I can't think of any good reason for him to come here for only slightly more money. go to Detroit, Joel, play on a one year contract and watch your value skyrocket next summer. or just take the long-term money there.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Good luck Joel, I hope you get your title. Only problem is it means Wallace will get another one. Tough call there. Wish he'd go to the Spurs then I could wish him well easier.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

theWanker said:


> nuts. looks like I had the right idea, but the wrong team. I always figured Joel would go to San Antonio, not Detroit.
> 
> anyway, I can't think of any good reason for him to come here for only slightly more money. go to Detroit, Joel, play on a one year contract and watch your value skyrocket next summer. or just take the long-term money there.


 According to Joel back in December, there were a couple good reasons to stay in Portland. 

1. He owed it to the team for giving him a chance.
2. He and his family liked the city.
3. He liked most of the players on the team. 
4. He believed in Nate and the direction the team was going in.

Joel wouldn't sign in Detroit for one year to raise his value. If he really wanted to raise his value, he's resign with Portland, get most the center minutes, and have Bird rights with Portland so they could go over the cap and sign him. However, if his agent is smart, he wouldn't make Joel a FA during next year class because he would likely get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> According to Joel back in December, there were a couple good reasons to stay in Portland.
> 
> 1. He owed it to the team for giving him a chance.
> 2. He and his family liked the city.
> ...


 I already had my rant in the other thread. I'm just glad someone else is calling Joel out. We embreassed Joel in every possible way . . . and he is going to go to another team for less money? 

Chivalry is dead!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I already had my rant in the other thread. I'm just glad someone else is calling Joel out. We embreassed Joel in every possible way . . . and he is going to go to another team for less money?
> 
> Chivalry is dead!


Glad I'm not alone. If Joel were to sign with Detroit for less money, I'm not going to hate the guy, but I certainly won't hold him and his character as high as I used to.

Apparently I don't rep people very often because every time I go to rep someone for a good post, it's you and it won't let me do it because I don't "spread" the good rep enough. What a stupid rule!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

good rule prevents alot more rep even being spread around then it already is.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, because guys who go for wins instead of money are *******s... jeez.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> good rule prevents alot more rep even being spread around then it already is.


 Then make a post worth me giving out rep points!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I hatd to say this but my feeling was that joel never really planned to stay in portland but if he goes to the pistons good luck as their window is closing quickly.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

But you guys still have Raef :biggrin:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

PatBateman said:


> But you guys still have Raef :biggrin:


That's cold....

OT, sorry to interrupt, but, my sig > your sig.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think it would be a mistake for him to go to Detroit- they have little to no chance to win the championship w/o Ben Wallace and with the coach that they have now- they went from a top defensive team to an average one and now will drop farther down. Meanwhile, Chicago and Cleveland are on the rise. Miami is still pretty loaded.

Given that the source is Quick, I'd view it with some caution. 

I'd put my money on Portland.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Tince said:


> Then make a post worth me giving out rep points!


Oh cmon i need all the rep i can get.You should know me all, i do is post homer trades,miss spell every word known to man and irritate everyone.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

chromekilla said:


> Oh cmon i need all the rep i can get.You should know me all, i do is post homer trades,miss spell every word known to man and irritate everyone.


And lust after creepy fox news *****es.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I think it would be a mistake for him to go to Detroit- they have little to no chance to win the championship w/o Ben Wallace and with the coach that they have now- they went from a top defensive team to an average one and now will drop farther down.
> 
> I'd put my money on Portland.


A much worse choice than Detroit.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> Oh cmon i need all the rep i can get.You should know me all, i do is post homer trades,miss spell every word known to man and irritate everyone.


 And participate in the rep threads to get rep points. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> But you guys still have Raef :biggrin:



We were planning on using Telfair at center, but you guys were clever enough to steal him from us. That Angie guy is a mastermind. :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> And participate in the rep threads to get rep points. :biggrin:


Nuuh no way i ever did that. :angel:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I will wait until the fat lady sings before I think about this.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

All i was saying is it doesnt look good.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

im having trouble realizing why people think he is gone...

hes getting similar offers, so why again is portlands chances "not looking good"?


well id like to keep him, but losing telfair is more of a blow than losing joel in my opinion.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Players should never say things like, "X-city is where I want to stay; I love it here; I don't want to leave; etc."---it generally ends in heartbreak. Antonio Daniels had the same sentiment last year after the playoffs (Jerome James too, but losing him was not disappointing)---he said things like, "I love the organization, I love the city, I love the fans, I want to stay...etc." My hopes were up until he left for the MLE to Washington for a starting job. It's not good to get attached to players when they say such things. Detroit is now in desperation mode in search for a Ben Wallace replacement. I suppose having Joel as the best center available shows the market for centers is not a great one.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Not too big of a deal.
If we keep Joel, great.
If we lose Joel, then it's money the Blazers can use on somebody else. It's not like losing a Ben Wallace.
There's more time for LaMarcus at the 5, but there will probably be a need for another big man to bring in.

Right now, it's looking like the bigs will be Randolph, LaFrentz, Aldridge and Skinner. Ha doesn't count, so one more veteran would be nice.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Right now, it's looking like the bigs will be Randolph, LaFrentz, Aldridge and Skinner. Ha doesn't count, so one more veteran would be nice.


If Ha doesn't count then we have no center at all because none of those 4 POWER FORWARDS you just mentioned have ever shown they could guard a center.

Randolpf and LeFrenchie have never even tried.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> If Ha doesn't count then we have no center at all because none of those 4 POWER FORWARDS you just mentioned have ever shown they could guard a center.
> 
> Randolpf and LeFrenchie have never even tried.


LaFrentz started at center in Denver when he played along side McDyess...Now that I think about it, those may have been his best years.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> If Ha doesn't count then we have no center at all because none of those 4 POWER FORWARDS you just mentioned have ever shown they could guard a center.
> 
> Randolpf and LeFrenchie have never even tried.


I don't understand why people don't think LaFrentz can play center. He WAS a center at Denver, when playing alongside McDyess, and was a center in Boston, when alongside Antoine Walker.

He's 6'11", 245. That's big enough in this league today. How many centers are there in this league do we need to worry about who are 7-foot plus and 300 plus pounds other than Shaq?

Signing just another capable big man would be enough.. Interesting names that Quick threw out, such as Mourning and Mohammed. Collins.. would be OK.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> If Ha doesn't count then we have no center at all because none of those 4 POWER FORWARDS you just mentioned have ever shown they could guard a center.
> 
> Randolpf and LeFrenchie have never even tried.


Lafrentz will play center for the Blazers.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm sure Mourning would leave his world championship Miami Heat at the end of his career to join a bunch of rookies in Portland. 

Collins sucks.

Mohammed would be fine, but I wouldn't give him more than half the MLE.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> Oh cmon i need all the rep i can get.You should know me all, i do is post homer trades,miss spell every word known to man and irritate everyone.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Mourning would be an ideal quick fix. Someone would probably have to threaten his family to get him to sign here tho.... but I'd love that big bad *** in a Blazers uni.... wouldn't you? I can dream.....


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> If Ha doesn't count then we have no center at all because none of those 4 POWER FORWARDS you just mentioned have ever shown they could guard a center.
> 
> Randolpf and LeFrenchie have never even tried.


Most Centers cant score and most of the handfull that can do so with finess not power. Randolph could guard most of the 5's in the NBA. Its the PFs that are going to kill the Blazers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> And participate in the rep threads to get rep points. :biggrin:


I don't know how people can do that and then look themselves in the window!


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll be a bit stunned if Joel goes to the Pistons. I just don't see that it's going to be a good fit for him. For one thing he is going to be filling the shoes of Ben Wallace and as soon as Detroit fans find out that he's not nearly as good as Ben then they're not going to embrace him like Portland fans have. 

Secondly that Detroit team might be on the verge of falling completely apart. A few years ago I would have said they would be darn near unbeatable given their level of confidence in themselves and in the coaching. Detroit lost in Larry Brown's last year and now they lost again and the Rasheed influenced team has predictably started pointing fingers at each other. Joel might be walking right into a fading champion situation where the window is closing and will take more than his fair share of criticism.

For the same money (or actually less money), than what Portland is offering? 

By the way, paying him a the mid level exception is a great price for Joel. I don't know why anyone is really debating that part of it. If every team in the league were under the cap I'll bet he could command around seven million per season instead of five.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I will wait until the fat lady sings before I think about this.


 That was the moto for the NBA Champion Washington Bullets Team in '78, I believe.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

"San Antonio's right up there, but I think Detroit is probably a better fit for Joel," said Bill Duffy, Przybilla's agent. "It will be a good challenge for him. But, again, it's going to be Joel's decision.

From San Antonio Newspaper quoted on hoopshype.com


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Take it easy on Joel. 

You are almost 30 and are told that you can only work for 5 or so more years. The place you have been working gave you your break, but is a bad place to work because of some other employees that make more than you do. Another company which has been a very good company recently offers you more money to go to work for them. 


Please don't tell us all that you would turn down the better situation because you wouldn't


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Take it easy on Joel.
> 
> You are almost 30 and are told that you can only work for 5 or so more years. The place you have been working gave you your break, but is a bad place to work because of some other employees that make more than you do. Another company which has been a very good company recently offers you more money to go to work for them.
> 
> ...


It's not the fact that he's turning down a bad situation here (in comparison to, say, San Antonio). It's the fact that he buttered us all up, told us all how wonderful we were, then went out on dates with every city in the nation.

The more I think about it, though, the less attached I am to keeping Joel here. If he has strong thoughts about leaving then perhaps this wasn't the best situation to begin with. If it's not an automatic then he needs to do what he needs to do.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

If Joel leaves there are still good free agents out there to replace him with. I would have no qualms about replacing him with Francisco Elson off the Nuggets.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Take it easy on Joel.
> 
> You are almost 30 and are told that you can only work for 5 or so more years. The place you have been working gave you your break, but is a bad place to work because of some other employees that make more than you do. Another company which has been a very good company recently offers you more money to go to work for them.
> 
> ...


 Are you really comparing Joel's situation to the every day guy who is trying to earn a living to support his family?

Either way, I don't mind Joel going elsewhere...I just don't like him saying that he owes it to Portland to stay, he loves the city, his family loves the city, etc and not standing behind his word. When you have all the money in the world, is it better to be with the best company or be in a situation where your family is happy and you're a man of your word?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Take it easy on Joel.
> 
> You are almost 30 and are told that you can only work for 5 or so more years. The place you have been working gave you your break, but is a bad place to work because of some other employees that make more than you do. Another company which has been a very good company recently offers you more money to go to work for them.
> 
> ...


Joel's relatively still young at 26, and 7-footers who can block shots have longevity in this league (ie Mutombo). And if I remember, I thought Portland could offer more than Detroit due to the early Bird exception. Only Chicago could've offered more.
Other than that, I agree with the better situation thing, playing for a championship rather than a team in rebuilding mode.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I could totally see Joel leaving and I can see why he would so I won't hold anything against him. If we could keep him for the MLE, I'd be extatic.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> Secondly that Detroit team might be on the verge of falling completely apart. A few years ago I would have said they would be darn near unbeatable given their level of confidence in themselves and in the coaching. Detroit lost in Larry Brown's last year and now they lost again and the Rasheed influenced team has predictably started pointing fingers at each other. Joel might be walking right into a fading champion situation where the window is closing and will take more than his fair share of criticism.


I'm sorry, but that's messed up. The Pistons still have 5 players better than any member of the Traiblazers. Roy and Aldridge have the potential to be better than say McDyess, but the Pistons still have 3 All-star players, 1 almost all-star and a more than solid player in McDyess and just came off of one of the best regular seasons in franchise history.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I just don't see Detroit as a better situation. That division is getting tough and Detroit won't be the same without Big Ben. The western divisions just aren't performing well and there is less compition for Joel in the NW. Add that to the fact that Detroit is has one of the highest crime rates in the country, I know he would be in Auburn Hills, but still.

Take less money
Go back to the coach he left in Minnesota
Leave a good family situation, although his kid won't enter school for years.
Loose credibility for being hipicritical.
Leave a fan base, coach, staff, and team that wants you for a fan base and team that want you to be Ben Wallace.

Just doesn't seem to add up. The Piston's will have a hard time getting another championship, so that isn't a reason to go there.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Actually the Pistons don't have a single player that truly deserved to be on the all star team, they were placed on the team because of their incredible start.

Let's look at the Roster

PG- Billups- not anywhere near as good as Iverson or Kidd
SG- Rip Hamilton- not anywhere near as good as Wade, Vince Carter, or even Gilbert Arenas
SF- TAyshan Prince- not anywhere near as good as LeBron, Paul Pierce
PF- Rasheed Wallace- closer call, but not as good as Jermaine ONeal, Okafor, Dwight Howard 
C- No one worth mentioning any more

I really don't see the Pistons contending for a title anymore- their coach sucks in the postseason, the rule changes have gone against them, and they just lost their heart and soul. 

They will be better than the Blazers in the near future, but Joel won't possibly be more loved in Detroit than he would be here.

And, Portland has a bright future, a couple more seasons and 1 more good draft and we're good again.

I hope Joel stays to see this.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd rather keep Joel.

But if we lose him...it's not the end of the world. That just means more time for Lamarcus Aldridge, who will be a better scorer than Joel, every bit as good a rebounder and close to as good on defense.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i don't really see why anyone would blame Joel for leaving. the team has been incredibly mismanaged over several years, leading us to the point where it's not attractive to stay. 

you stick your dog in a kennel full of other dogs who are worthless. one day he wanders down the street where he'll get a little less food but a much nicer home and vastly superior dogs for companionship, and you resent the dog? 

bottom-feeder teams are rarely attractive to free agents. why would anyone be really disappointed to see Joel do what most good free agents do--bolt for the best team they can get on?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Take it easy on Joel.
> 
> You are almost 30 and are told that you can only work for 5 or so more years. The place you have been working gave you your break, but is a bad place to work because of some other employees that make more than you do. Another company which has been a very good company recently offers you more money to go to work for them.
> 
> ...


 For one, I'm feeling better this morning . . .because I've never been convinced Joel is that great of a talent . . . just a solid player with a great attitude. So if we loes him, oh well.

But to answer your question, I don't think Ptd (the blazers) is a bad place to work. Yes they aen't as successful as other teams. But they are showing that they are honestly trying to turn things around. More importantly they are treating Joel with repect. They made him a captain, they have courted him, they are flexable in how to compensate him and they are telling him and showing him thay he is a key part of any success they may have in the future. To be treated that way by a company should have value.

My personal situation is not even close to the scale of Joel's (millions and in the public eye) but I can tell you I turned down a salary that would pay me about 40% more in Cali to work for a smaller company here in Ptd that makes me feel like part of the family and to live in a city where I feel very tied into the community and feel like I can make my small contibution that actually matters.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Redbeard said:


> I just don't see Detroit as a better situation. That division is getting tough and Detroit won't be the same without Big Ben. The western divisions just aren't performing well and there is less compition for Joel in the NW. Add that to the fact that Detroit is has one of the highest crime rates in the country, I know he would be in Auburn Hills, but still.
> 
> Take less money
> Go back to the coach he left in Minnesota
> ...


What???? A team with a freaking losing record made the playoffs in the East! Two of the teams were 42-42! The eastern conference is so incredibly soft, it's not even funny. Detroit will be a top seed in the Eastern conference for a while. The Blazers were THE worst team in the NBA last year. Next year, with their lack of experience, they will probably again be the worst team in the NBA. Where would you rather go, possibly the best team in the NBA, or the worst?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Where would you rather go, possibly the best team in the NBA, or the worst?


I guess you can't read.

That was redbeard's point...Portland may not be a good team, but there are other factors. Not the least of which is that Portland is a much better place to raise kids than Detroit. Also, he'll make more $ here in Portland. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Fork said:


> I guess you can't read.
> 
> That was redbeard's point...Portland may not be a good team, but there are other factors. Not the least of which is that Portland is a much better place to raise kids than Detroit. Also, he'll make more $ here in Portland. Etc, etc, etc.


Because any big city is an awesome place for a family. There are private schools and suburbs for this. People complain about how it's all about the money for athletes, then turn around and get angry when someone thinks of doing it for a championship. I guarentee you he doesn't care if you think he's a hypocrite or not. Only 1 fanbase in the NBA will think that. So if 5% of basketball fans resent him, I think he'll sleep just fine, especially with Wallace, Billups, Hamilton and Prince around him.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> . I guarentee you he doesn't care if you think he's a hypocrite or not. Only 1 fanbase in the NBA will think that. So if 5% of basketball fans resent him, I think he'll sleep just fine, especially with Wallace, Billups, Hamilton and Prince around him.



Ah, exactly what is wrong with the NBA. The loyalty fans show to players is endless, but players don't care about fans or what they say. 

I know no big deal to you since that is a common place east coast mentality. But here is the NW, poeple actaully give value to your word and it actually has some meaning to it.

You should try living that way some time . . . you'll sleep better than Joel and his bed buddies


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

He would be the mini Ben Wallace for the team and a good sign for them.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

NeTs15VC said:


> He would be the mini Ben Wallace for the team and a good sign for them.


 And if he isn't he will be eaten alive by the press and the fans


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Ah, exactly what is wrong with the NBA. The loyalty fans show to players is endless, but players don't care about fans or what they say.
> 
> I know no big deal to you since that is a common place east coast mentality. But here is the NW, poeple actaully give value to your word and it actually has some meaning to it.
> 
> You should try living that way some time . . . you'll sleep better than Joel and his bed buddies


I'm sorry, but that's not completely right. If Joel were to lay an egg for Portland next year, you and I both know that all of your little Blazer buddies would go on a trade Joel tirade, blaming your GM over re-signing him. Loyalty from fans is earned by performance, should it not be the same for a player sticking with a team?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I'm sorry, but that's not completely right. If Joel were to lay an egg for Portland next year, you and I both know that all of your little Blazer buddies would go on a trade Joel tirade, blaming your GM over re-signing him. Loyalty from fans is earned by performance, should it not be the same for a player sticking with a team?



I think your wrong. Joel was hurt a good portion of this year. The attitude around here was not to rush him back but for him take his time and get heathly.

Believe it or not many posters here don't even care about losing last year but just wanted to see the youth play and develop. This is a community where some fans want to see the best players given away becuase of their attitudes.

Not east coast mentality out here . . . not all about winning (I'm more like that than others) but about who is winning. 

So no, it should not be the same for players . . . for some intergrity means more than performance . . . something you and your little Celtics buddies will probably never get.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think your wrong. Joel was hurt a good portion of this year. The attitude around here was not to rush him back but for him take his time and get heathly.
> 
> Believe it or not many posters here don't even care about losing last year but just wanted to see the youth play and develop. This is a community where some fans want to see the best players given away becuase of their attitudes.
> 
> ...


Oh, I get integrity, but I fail to see it in the sense of sports. I don't exactly have an east-coast bias, I'm from the midwest, I like character more than talent. But, I don't think that it speaks negatively of a guy to sign with another team that will give him a significantly better chance to obtain something he's been looking for since he started playing basketball, a championship. It's not a slap in the face to Blazers fans, it's an opportunity to reach the pinnacle of his sport.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Oh, I get integrity, but I fail to see it in the sense of sports. I don't exactly have an east-coast bias, I'm from the midwest, I like character more than talent. But, I don't think that it speaks negatively of a guy to sign with another team that will give him a significantly better chance to obtain something he's been looking for since he started playing basketball, a championship. It's not a slap in the face to Blazers fans, it's an opportunity to reach the pinnacle of his sport.


 I think you're missing the point here...

Nobody is saying it's wrong of Joel to sign with another team. They're saying it's wrong of Joel is blow smoke up everyones butt about how he owes it to the city, his family, organization, etc. to resign with Portland for less money. Obviously Joel doesn't care what a few fans think of him, but that doesn't mean we're wrong in losing respect for a player who basically goes back on his word. And all this is coming from a guy who doesn't think Joel is worth a 5 year contract at the MLE. 

If he stays, fine, he didn't break his word, is an awesome teammate, and represents the Blazers well. If not, I'll stand by everything I've previously said.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Oh, I get integrity, but I fail to see it in the sense of sports. I don't exactly have an east-coast bias, I'm from the midwest, I like character more than talent. But, I don't think that it speaks negatively of a guy to sign with another team that will give him a significantly better chance to obtain something he's been looking for since he started playing basketball, a championship. It's not a slap in the face to Blazers fans, it's an opportunity to reach the pinnacle of his sport.



What? I was responding to your "little" shot against Blazer fans that we would turn on Joel and management if Joel layed an egg. I disagreed and now you are back to justifying why Joel should leave. 

At least we can agree on one point . . . I understand it is common play in sports that there is no loyalty . . . I don't like or agree with it, but I understand that is the norm.

What i don't understsnd about your post is that you say that you like chacacter more than talent but that you fail to see how intergrity plays a role in the sense of sports.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What? I was responding to your "little" shot against Blazer fans that we would turn on Joel and management if Joel layed an egg. I disagreed and now you are back to justifying why Joel should leave.
> 
> At least we can agree on one point . . . I understand it is common play in sports that there is no loyalty . . . I don't like or agree with it, but I understand that is the norm.
> 
> What i don't understsnd about your post is that you say that you like chacacter more than talent but that you fail to see how intergrity plays a role in the sense of sports.


He's a troll KMD.He has been trying to get responses after the draft to now.I wouldn't pay attention to him.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

chromekilla said:


> He's a troll KMD.He has been trying to get responses after the draft to now.I wouldn't pay attention to him.



Isn't a troll the mascot of the Celtics? A little green hunched over creature that lives under a bridge and thinks about 30 years ago when his team was good.

I must be confusing a troll with a leprachan. (however you spell that!)


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Why would I be trolling over a Blazer going to the Pistons, a rival of the Celtics? I just disagree with the thought that Portland is a better situation than Detroit. I'm all for having pride for your team, that's great, but it doesnt mean that if a better oppurtunity comes up, he should stay aboard. To me, there's a difference between character and loyalty. I don't think loyalty is strong in sports at all, and as long as a guy trys his hardest and gives what he has to a team, it shouldn't matter if he leaves.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Blazers have signed him


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah this thread is probably moot now but it was fun to read while it was still a possibility.

Hi Mr. Przybilla.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> Good luck Joel, I hope you get your title. Only problem is it means Wallace will get another one. Tough call there. Wish he'd go to the Spurs then I could wish him well easier.


Well now I won't have a problem cheering for Joel to get a title!


----------

